# Pyrenees/Anatolian puppies for sale



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I have 2 male Anatolian puppies for sale. They are both 1/8 or 12.5% pyrenees, so Silas does not look pure. They are both sweethearts and absolutely love us. They grew up around cats, rabbits, and goats. They should grow up to be great guardians, like their parents.

Mom is registered, dad is not. 

Tank is the one who looks pure. He is 250.00. Momma's boy, but super loveable with people, too. He's always been pretty laid back. Short haired.

Silas jr. does not look pure anatolian. He has a white chest and is more of a gray color. Short haired. He is a huge sweetie and he loves people. 

Puppies are 250.00 each. 

Please ask for pictures, they were giving me a horrible time when I was trying to take some! They are huge dogs and wiggly! 

Located near Eugene, OR.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I would love to see more picture of the pups. We can't wait to get our girl which we are naming Mira. I FB messaged you.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness I forgot to say how old they were. They were 8 weeks old on the 12th.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe you should pronounce Mira like Meera, lol. She is already very well trained to her name! I will try and get more pictures soon, they are getting huge.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

That's the way it is's pronounced, so won't be too confusing for her.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh wow. Sorry.  I'll start calling her Mira for you.


----------

